# Cervix position



## MrsFMLovely65 (Mar 17, 2010)

Hello All! I'm a bit confused...








My period is late (9 days). My period is always 28-30 days at most. ~YAY~







I've been monitoring my cervix position for the last year. The day before my cycle, my cervix was low and hard, normal. The day of my cycle, high and soft and it's been that way until yesterday evening, not normal, then it went low and hard, again... Now this morning I woke up and it was high, almost flush with the wall, and very soft. I have been having cramps like normal, starting the day I was supposed to start, but no cycle. I took a HPT 2 days ago, it was negative. Is this a fluke? Could I be pregnant? I should also add that with my second pregnancy, I had to have a blood test done to find out I was even pregnant. Because all HPT showed negative. Please help! Thank you!


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

I am not sure, if it helps my cervix has always went really hard and soft when I was pregnant. Its my first indicator that I am pregnant.

Good Luck, I will be thinking of you!


----------



## MrsFMLovely65 (Mar 17, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2toomany* 
I am not sure, if it helps my cervix has always went really hard and soft when I was pregnant. Its my first indicator that I am pregnant.

Good Luck, I will be thinking of you!


Thank you.. I'm VERYYYY confused! Now this morning I'm low and in between hard and soft. I went for a blood test this morning as well. Now I have to wait a whole week to get my results.







or if my cycle starts before then. My cervix has been normal for the last year. High and soft when ovulating, low and hard before cycle. This is just throwing me off. No cramps today either. Here's hoping!


----------

